# Mercury Sea Pro/Tohatsu 25/30HP Owners...



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I could use a bit of assistance from anyone that owns one of the Tohatsu-made Mercury Sea Pro commercial 2-strokes. Specifically, I'm looking for someone who has their motor setup for remote steering (non-tiller).

What I'm hoping for is a photo of the shift lever reverse lock assembly. The one on mine was never setup properly for remote, so it doesn't lock and unlock when shifting like it's supposed to. If anyone could take a picture or two of theirs, it would help me out immensely. It's located on the front of the motor midsection, between the mounting brackets.

This is the parts diagram of what I need and I'm most interested in seeing part #'s 5-1, 5-5 and 5-7. Thanks in advance!


----------

